# The Next Smackdown Poll - Coke/Pepsi?



## Grymir (Dec 28, 2008)

All right. Are you ready to rumble?!!! Which is your favorite?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 28, 2008)

You forgot to add an actual poll!

The one, the only, the original...

Coca-cola!


----------



## Grymir (Dec 28, 2008)

It should be there now! Cast your vote.


----------



## Herald (Dec 28, 2008)

[video=youtube;6mOEU87SBTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mOEU87SBTU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Grymir (Dec 28, 2008)

A vote for Coke is a vote for great Taste!

-----Added 12/28/2008 at 10:32:19 EST-----

Oh man, what a great commercial. It brings back memories.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 28, 2008)

It's the REAL thing!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 28, 2008)

I must abstain from this farce of a poll. Everyone knows that the true elixir of life is Dr. Pepper!


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 28, 2008)

of course in the South, a coke can be any kind of pop..


Waitress : what would you like to drink?
Yankee: Coke.
Waitress : but what kind of coke? 
Yankee: just a Coke.
Waitress : But what kind? Pepsi, or Sprite?
Yankee: ???


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 28, 2008)

Mr. Pibb all the way.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 28, 2008)

True, Todd...but there would be issues if you brought a Pepsi to the table. The only thing that should be THAT sweet is Tea.


----------



## satz (Dec 28, 2008)

Definitely coke.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 28, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> of course in the South, a coke can be any kind of pop..
> 
> 
> Waitress : what would you like to drink?
> ...




A PEPSI of course!


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Dec 28, 2008)

Both taste awful and leave my teeth feeling "furry."


----------



## Grymir (Dec 28, 2008)

Concerning Dr. Pepper. Two words - Chinese Democracy


----------



## Herald (Dec 28, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> of course in the South, a coke can be any kind of pop..
> 
> 
> Waitress : what would you like to drink?
> ...



Todd, yes -- I found that I had to be less exact in my expectations when I moved south of the Mason-Dixon line.

*ducks from the incoming he knows is on its way*

-----Added 12/28/2008 at 10:47:45 EST-----



ericfromcowtown said:


> Both taste awful and leave my teeth feeling "furry."



Furry teeth? Dude, that's not right.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 28, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Concerning Dr. Pepper. Two words - Chinese Democracy



If I'm forced (at gun point) to choose between the two, I suppose that I'd pick an ice cold Coke.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 28, 2008)

Herald said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > of course in the South, a coke can be any kind of pop..
> ...




Your expectations changed only because you did not know that life could be so good. LOL


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 28, 2008)

A completely biased poll.
[video=youtube;Tt6C6P3bJq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt6C6P3bJq8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 28, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I must abstain from this farce of a poll. Everyone knows that the true elixir of life is Dr. Pepper!



No! It's uisge beatha!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Dec 28, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I must abstain from this farce of a poll. Everyone knows that the true elixir of life is Dr. Pepper!



I agree with you. I voted Coke, but I'm truly addicted to Dr. Pepper. Seriously. A legit, bona fide addiction.


----------



## KMK (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for starting this great poll, etexas!

Oh...

He didn't????

I thought for sure it was etexas, the author of other great polls such as:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/welcome-back-gift-randy-poll-33233/#post410750

http://www.puritanboard.com/f51/another-fun-music-poll-26105/#post319337

http://www.puritanboard.com/f75/best-western-ever-28509/


Well, its good to see someone else is going to pick up the slack around here!


----------



## JM (Dec 28, 2008)

[video=youtube;4fpEgurO-ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fpEgurO-ec[/video]


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 28, 2008)

Coke not Pepsi!


----------



## Herald (Dec 28, 2008)

[video=youtube;guQzlA86BJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guQzlA86BJA[/video]


----------



## Theognome (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't listen to the Mormon Tabernacle Soda.

Theognome


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Dec 29, 2008)

Pepsi any day, hands down, but only Coke with the Captain, that's Capt. Morgan for those who don't know the fellow.

-----Added 12/29/2008 at 03:23:54 EST-----



PuritanCovenanter said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > of course in the South, a coke can be any kind of pop..
> ...


My heart's in Dixie, but my taste is in Yankee territory, please forgive me, my dear rebels. There are some good things in the enemies land. God bless the Yankees for their loot.


----------



## discipulo (Dec 29, 2008)

JM said:


> YouTube - Coke/Pepsi as pesticide



YouTube - Coke/Pepsi as pesticide - good to know its useful after all.

probably also a germicide – who needs vaccines?


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 29, 2008)

Coke, but only the real Coke, made from actual kola nuts and containing traces of actual cocaine. Otherwise it makes no sense to call it Coca-Cola, or promote it as "the Real Thing".


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Dec 29, 2008)

Why is Pepsi so lacking among the reformed?


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 29, 2008)

Perhaps we're all reformed pepsi addicts.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 29, 2008)

People who like Pepsi, hate America.


----------



## Quickened (Dec 29, 2008)

Pepsi is better as coke is too syrupy


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 29, 2008)

Coke for me.


----------



## shackleton (Dec 29, 2008)

Plus you can use Coke to clean off your batteries. It is handy to have around the garage.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's a commercial for the Pepsi fans.

[video=youtube;D5AVa9bnMwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5AVa9bnMwQ[/video]


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 29, 2008)

Quickened said:


> Pepsi is better as coke is too syrupy



My exact problem with Pepsi.


----------



## shackleton (Dec 29, 2008)

Too bad Coke is not still made with cocaine, caffeine is a weak substitute. 

I heard that they switched to the new formula a few years ago and back because the copyright was about to expire and since they switched back they do not have to reveal the recipe for a while. 

Was it Coke that was clear for a stint or was the Pepsi?


----------



## discipulo (Dec 29, 2008)

Timothy William said:


> Coke, but only the real Coke, made from actual kola nuts and containing traces of actual cocaine. Otherwise it makes no sense to call it Coca-Cola, or promote it as \"the Real Thing\".




Sure ! And there's a Real Way to drink it either! 


YouTube - Sniffing Coke


----------



## Honor (Dec 29, 2008)

I said Coke but in the end there can be only one.... Mt. Dew!!!!!!


----------



## nicnap (Dec 29, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> People who like Pepsi, hate America.


----------



## Zenas (Dec 29, 2008)

Coke.

Pepsi is an attempt to fix something that was never broken.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Dec 29, 2008)

shackleton said:


> Plus you can use Coke to clean off your batteries. It is handy to have around the garage.



Supposedly, it can be used to clean blood off of the pavement after bad car accidents


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 29, 2008)

Pepsi is too sweet...that's it's problem.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 29, 2008)

ladyflynt said:


> pepsi is too sweet...that's it's problem.



amen!!


----------



## Nate (Dec 29, 2008)

It's gotta be DIET Coke for me!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 29, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> Here's a commercial for the Pepsi fans.
> 
> YouTube - 1980s Pepsi Commercial!



 But whatever became of that little girl?


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 29, 2008)

How about none of the above? I quit drinking the stuff years ago, and have lost any taste for it.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 29, 2008)

Usin' that stuff as a bug-killer gonna make yer crop sticky!


----------



## Thomas2007 (Dec 29, 2008)

Seriously, ask yourself, "What Would Jesus Drink?"

There's only one answer - Royal Crown Cola and a Moon Pie

Ya'lls sins have found you out, I'm a true blue RC man.

PS: Thanks for adding a third candidate to the poll, it was
like the Presidential election - two candidates and no REAL
choice. Be Free - Drink RC!


----------



## Davidius (Dec 29, 2008)

RC Cola?? That doesn't sound very Reformed!


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 29, 2008)

Between Coke and Pepsi. It is Coca Cola all the way. But, I'm an RC Cola man.


----------



## jd.morrison (Dec 29, 2008)

Rc cola is the best dawg!

-----Added 12/29/2008 at 12:56:16 EST-----



Joshua said:


> RC Cola is definitely the winner.
> 
> I have nostalgic affections for RC Cola. My dad introduced it to me while young. It is my favorite, indeed.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 29, 2008)

RC Cola.

There used to be one years back in Roanoke where I grew up called Double Cola. It was better than all of them in my opinion.


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 29, 2008)

Guinness...er I mean Coke.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 29, 2008)

Doh, I don't really drink soda, just water, milk, and every once in a while juice. Thus, I had to take historical considerations into account to determine my favorite. It was definitely Coke.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 29, 2008)

I love me some Guinness...


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 29, 2008)

Davidius said:


> RC Cola?? That doesn't sound very Reformed!



That's what I thought until I found out it was named after R.C. SPROUL!

Who knew?


----------



## Davidius (Dec 29, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > RC Cola?? That doesn't sound very Reformed!
> ...



Really???


----------



## Richard King (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't suppose it matters 
IF
you can't get DUBLIN DR. PEPPERS you might as well drink any old swill.

(yall Texans know what I'm talkin' about )
Dublin Dr Pepper


----------



## Matthew1034 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'l take a flat, diet, caffeine free Coca-Cola over the coldest Pepsi any day.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Dec 29, 2008)

Davidius said:


> RC Cola?? That doesn't sound very Reformed!



Look closely:








Marvin William Sproul changed his name to "R.C." once he became
Reformed and saw this picture. And, just in case you had any doubt,
I magnified the image a bit:


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 29, 2008)

I would have to say coke but then again it is only because Grymir wants me to.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't drink as much of it as I used to but definitely Coke.


----------



## Zenas (Dec 29, 2008)

Wait wait wait. 

You can't do that. This was a Pepsi v. Coke thread. You added RC Cola. RC Cola is a superior cola to either of those two options. Had it been available, I would have voted that. 

Now, can we get a Mr. Pibb v. Dr. Pepper thread?


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd have voted for RC as well. If you are going to do a Dr. Pepper / Mr. Pibb poll you would have to subdivide Dr. Pepper into the real stuff (Dublin, Texas) and the rest of the world. If you don't know that bottler still uses cane sugar. Not that nasty HF Corn Syrup. I think they are the only one left.


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Dec 29, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> of course in the South, a coke can be any kind of pop...


What's "pop?"


----------



## nicnap (Dec 29, 2008)

Davidius said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Davidius said:
> ...



 No, it stands for Royal Crown.

Ps. That wasn't an option when I voted.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, I know the poll has been altered. It was not originaly so. Coke and Pepsi were the originals going after each other.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 29, 2008)

This is off topic, but Josh, your new avatar is cool...especially since it is of you.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 29, 2008)

It's O.k. Joshua. But I see it's changed back. What's a poll without a little drama?


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Dec 29, 2008)

Those eyes, I feel, are always watching us, spotting heresy, piercing between truth and error...

I used to like Pepsi best until I turned 24. Then I grew up. I also used to prefer 3 Musketeers, but now I find that disgusting (Snickers is the one).


----------



## Gesetveemet (Dec 29, 2008)

Coke tasted better when you could buy it in a green bottle from the chest freezer at the local gas station. 

It is also a good rust remover.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah I would agree Joshua looks a lot more frightening now than before.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 29, 2008)

Out of those two, Coke but I prefer Mt Dew


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 29, 2008)

Gesetveemet said:


> Coke tasted better when you could buy it in a green bottle from the chest freezer at the local gas station.
> 
> *It is also a good rust remover.*



Alaska State Troopers prefer Coke... as a stain remover.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Dec 29, 2008)

Coke - Pepsi uses high fructose corn syrup which is very addicting, but it is also very bad for you.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 29, 2008)

So I wanted to say Pepsi, b/c I figured everyone would've said Coke, and I _hate_ to like what everyone likes, but really, I like Coke, so I voted Coke. Rats.


----------



## sofarawaykisses (Dec 30, 2008)

Ehh, None of the above.
I dont really prefer either of them, since I really can't tell the difference.
I've failed the PEPSI/COKE CHALLENGE too many times. haha.
Gimme, some freshly squeezed lemonade :]
or if it has to be carbonated. I'll take some root beer, or DR. pEPPER.
MMMM.
*runs to refigerator*


----------



## Matthias (Dec 30, 2008)

I could care less really.... I only drink coke or pepsi if it is mixed with Rye... other than that, both are vile and toxic and really shouldn't be consumed by living creatures  

lol just my 2 cents


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 30, 2008)

sofarawaykisses said:


> Ehh, None of the above.
> I dont really prefer either of them, since I really can't tell the difference.
> I've failed the PEPSI/COKE CHALLENGE too many times. haha.
> Gimme, some freshly squeezed lemonade :]
> ...



Barq's, A&W, or Mug?


----------



## Grymir (Dec 30, 2008)

Matthew1034 said:


> I'l take a flat, diet, caffeine free Coca-Cola over the coldest Pepsi any day.


----------



## sofarawaykisses (Dec 30, 2008)

[/quote]Barq's, A&W, or Mug?[/QUOTE]


Oh wow thats a whole new poll all together.
I really like White Birch beer, which tastes similar to root beer.

Out of those three, I would say A&W, then Bargs and Mug.

Barqs is actually made out of sasparilla, but its delicious.


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 30, 2008)

sofarawaykisses said:


> > Barq's, A&W, or Mug?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with your order. I liked the A&W they served out of the A&W store in Texarkana, TX.


----------



## tellville (Dec 30, 2008)

This is my current favourite Coke commercial:

[video=youtube;8pWt8w_8FHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pWt8w_8FHs[/video]

A high quality version and mp3 can be found here:

This season, stock up on joy

-----Added 12/30/2008 at 07:19:06 EST-----

Here's a second one I like putting a wholesome spin on GTA:

[video=youtube;ieSzsh4hJWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieSzsh4hJWI[/video]

And a third because I'm Canadian 

[video=youtube;9rzBMdq2ISQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rzBMdq2ISQ[/video]


----------



## discipulo (Dec 30, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


>



R C Cola? I Don’t Think So! 

*take a closer look on the link below – hidden Genevian Web Camera* 

http://www.calvinus.ch/
.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 30, 2008)

It's the re-al thing!

Funny thing is, as I get older, Pepsi sometimes tastes really good to me. (I know, heresy for a former Georgian!) 

None of them taste as good as they did when they were made with real sugar.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Dec 30, 2008)

I actually like Pepsi OK, but somehow I usually purchase Coke.


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 30, 2008)

I prefer the Coke that uses real sugar instead of the high fructose corn syrup. Here in Florida, one can only get that during Passover, since it's a Kosher thing that causes it to hit the shelves then. The real sugar version is all that is sold though in much of Europe and Canada. The true real original Coke used sugar and not high fructose corn syrup.


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 30, 2008)

Zeno333 said:


> I prefer the Coke that uses real sugar instead of the high fructose corn syrup. Here in Florida, one can only get that during Passover, since it's a Kosher thing that causes it to hit the shelves then. The real sugar version is all that is sold though in much of Europe and Canada. The true real original Coke used sugar and not high fructose corn syrup.



Any Canadians willing to bootleg Coke for us?


----------



## baron (Dec 31, 2008)

Pepsi for me. When my wife started going to Vegas she had to find the Pepsi store, where they put up signs we sell Pepsi. I remember when Burger King changed from Pepsa to Coke I had to boycot and no longer was a Burger King customer.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jan 1, 2009)

No option for R.C.?


----------



## Grymir (Jan 1, 2009)

No. No other options. No other opinions. Nothing. Nada. Zip. Zero. No Coke Zero either.  

No coke for you, go to the end of the line! 

Ahh, so much drama, so little time. (It was done earlier in the thread. Read for how it unfolded)


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 3, 2009)

Irn-Bru! Hand's down.

No, seriously, I would have to vote for Coca-Cola because I'm Southern Baptist.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 3, 2009)

Pepsi for this (originally) Carolina girl!


----------



## Matthew1034 (Jan 3, 2009)

Grymir said:


> Matthew1034 said:
> 
> 
> > I'l take a flat, diet, caffeine free Coca-Cola over the coldest Pepsi any day.



Tim,

I forgot to add "warm" as an adjective for the Coke.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 3, 2009)

It could be boiling and still better that a Pepsi!


----------



## Matthew1034 (Jan 4, 2009)

Grymir said:


> It could be boiling and still better that a Pepsi!





good sport!!!


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jan 4, 2009)

Diet Rite.

Sorry brothers, I vote for zero calories, zero caffeine, zero nothing. It's like water but with good taste.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 4, 2009)

ReformedChapin said:


> Diet Rite.
> 
> Sorry brothers, I vote for zero calories, zero caffeine, zero nothing. It's like water but with good taste.



Oh my, I thought it was a joke till I googled it...It's real!!


----------

